# Just because they’re rich dosen’t mean tip



## KewlDriver (Feb 26, 2018)

I picked up a couple at a gated community from Greewhich, CT, the ride was to NYC, I didn’t get any tip . But the good news I picked up a family on Merrit PKWY at the Fairfield rest area, their car died, the ride was to Yonkers, NY I received a $10 tip.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

KewlDriver said:


> I picked up a couple at a gated community from Greewhich, CT, the ride was to NYC, I didn't get any tip . But the good news I picked up a family on Merrit PKWY at the Fairfield rest area, their car died, the ride was to Yonkers, NY I received a $10 tip.


Haha yeah, I had a couple I picked up from very ritzy condo. $4 fare. They kept talking about how big their boats are. They said they would tip through app which is code for no tip. In fact they commented that my car had an odor problem, I knew it was them because in my dashcam video I saw the lady hold her nose. They did leave me a catalog of $1200 outdoor chairs though. After hauling 10 rides and doing several food deliveries obviously even my immaculate-every-morning car will have some smell. I should report to Uber that they left their trash catalog in my car. Litterbugs.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

The worst are the minimum fare couples that take an uber to a upscale restaurant and back. I have decided to one star them every time because they never tip. That is the only time I one star for no tip. They never tip in the app either. I'm sick of giving them a 5 and waiting for that. It doesn't happen. Now I feel so much better.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Yeah, the wealthier they are, the less likely they are to tip. 

Most rich/wealthy/well-to-do folks are atrocious.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Yeah, the wealthier they are, the less likely they are to tip.
> 
> Most rich/wealthy/well-to-do folks are atrocious.


They have no reason to tip you, they offered compensation for the job that you agreed to do for that given compensation no where in that agreement is some kind of contingency where they are obligated to give you more than what was agreed to regardless how much above and beyond you go.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

KewlDriver said:


> I picked up a couple at a gated community from Greewhich, CT, the ride was to NYC, I didn't get any tip . But the good news I picked up a family on Merrit PKWY at the Fairfield rest area, their car died, the ride was to Yonkers, NY I received a $10 tip.


I had a rich guy pull out a bunch of twenties and I thought here's my day. It's going to be one of those stories that I've only heard about happening and never thought it could be me.

He then asks if I have cash and I say sorry but no. He then looks at me and tells me well I can't give you a $20. I tell him about tipping on the app and I see later the trip is for a one dollar tip. Hope his golf game was bad.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Trickle down economics baby


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

They're just _financially_ rich. But they're rich in neither culture nor generosity.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> They're just _financially_ rich. But they're rich in neither culture nor generosity.


Just because someone does not tip does not mean that that they are not generous or that they lack in culture, it simply means that they did not tip.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Just because someone does not tip does not mean that that they are not generous or that they lack in culture, it simply means that they did not tip.


Tip = gratuity = generosity.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Should have taken that $20 cash... cash in hand


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Tip = gratuity = generosity.


Volunteering in the community also equals generosity with your time and money.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Volunteering in the community also equals generosity with your time and money.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Yeah, the wealthier they are, the less likely they are to tip.


I have a very good friend who is extremely wealthy. He told me a few years ago that he could not remember the last time his tax return showed income of less than six million dollars. He owns 50 retail stores.

He is also extremely generous. Before I moved to another area, we routinely had drinks after work on Thursdays. Usually two cocktails or two glasses of wine. He always gave the server a hundred dollar bill and refused any change.

We were at a restaurant in Key West in 2001 with my brother-in-law. The three of us had burger baskets and a beer. He gave the server a $100 and when she brought the change, he said, "Keep it." She said, "You gave me a hundred!"

"I know," he said.

"You just tipped me more than I would make all day!"

He smiled. "Everyone deserves a good day once in a while."

Yeah, I know lots of wealthy folks are not generous in that way. I just wanted to point out that there are some who are.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I have a very good friend who is extremely wealthy. He told me a few years ago that he could not remember the last time his tax return showed income of less than six million dollars. He owns 50 retail stores.
> 
> He is also extremely generous. Before I moved to another area, we routinely had drinks after work on Thursdays. Usually two cocktails or two glasses of wine. He always gave the server a hundred dollar bill and refused any change.
> 
> ...


One in a hundred of the wealthy. I'm guessing he doesn't take Uber rides.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> One in a hundred. I'm guessing he doesn't take Uber rides.


Probably not. He usually drives his Mercedes and he has a membership in Wheels Up, one of the rideshare operations for jet setters.

BTW, he was a poor kid in Detroit and spent a few years in Boy's Town as a juvenile delinquent. Made his fortune the hard way - he earned it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

rich people can be foolish with their money just as poor people can.


----------



## mlenk (Sep 10, 2017)

The types of people that most consistenly tip me are blue collar types and tourists. Rich local people never tip.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

mlenk said:


> The types of people that most consistenly tip me are blue collar types and tourists. Rich local people never tip.


Sounds about right. But there are also many blue collar workers who just barely manage to scrape by in life, a small tip from such pax is worth 1000 times more than any tip from any wealthy pax.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Gilby said:


> Probably not. He usually drives his Mercedes and he has a membership in Wheels Up, one of the rideshare operations for jet setters.
> 
> BTW, he was a poor kid in Detroit and spent a few years in Boy's Town as a juvenile delinquent. Made his fortune the hard way - he earned it.


My working theory is folks that work for a living, whether they be rich or not, are good tippers and they tip best when they get unexpected great service


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> They have no reason to tip you, they offered compensation for the job that you agreed to do for that given compensation no where in that agreement is some kind of contingency where they are obligated to give you more than what was agreed to regardless how much above and beyond you go.


Then why do cabbies and waiter/waitresses nearly ALWAYS get tipped. I don't disagree with your logic, however the point is why are rideshare drivers considered different than the rest of service industry people who consistently get tipped??


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> They have no reason to tip you, they offered compensation for the job that you agreed to do for that given compensation no where in that agreement is some kind of contingency where they are obligated to give you more than what was agreed to regardless how much above and beyond you go.


this approach and view by a driver is so flawed. Tipping is respect in Murica. People who do not tip do not respect you ... Always always always 1 star non tippers and micro trippers!!!!


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

Just because theyre rich is the first clue they wont tip in my market. And I would suspect most markets thats the case more often than not. The working class are the ones tipping me.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

&#8230; but &#8230; but&#8230;


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Rich people who tip don't take X / Pool. Those you are taking are just wannabe rich fakers. 

Resolved.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> Rich people who tip don't take X / Pool. Those you are taking are just wannabe rich fakers.
> 
> Resolved.


I don't think many are claiming to be rich it is just envious drivers who are assuming they are rich


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Then why do cabbies and waiter/waitresses nearly ALWAYS get tipped. I don't disagree with your logic, however the point is why are rideshare drivers considered different than the rest of service industry people who consistently get tipped??


Because You fall for the social obligation to tip them.

And they have more leverage than an Uber driver.

You get to 1 star them, thatll show them! The waitress, if she remembers you, can do distgusting things to your meal.

Thus we have more reason to bribe our food preparers and handlers than we do Uber drivers.


----------

